# What are the greatest motets of all time your top 10 list?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about the motets made in ars nova and ars subtilior or early renaissance, woth mentioning?
i am not a chance expert at motets it's a style i hardly know until recently...

What are your greatest motets list renaissance and pre renaissance?

Spem in alium by Tallis most be in there i bet?


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Gombert - Media vita in morte sumus (a 6)
Gombert - Peccata mea (a 6)
Dufay - Salve flos Tusce gentis
Dufay - Ecclesie militantis
Gombert - Tulerunt Dominum meum (a 8)
Victoria - Libera me (Requiem, 1605)
Josquin - Salve regina (a 5)
Palestrina - Dominus Jesus in qua nocte (a 5)
Gombert - Ergo ne vitae (a 4)
Gombert - O, Jesu Christe / Sancta Maria (a 6)


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Listed below are my ten favorite motets, with video links to my favorite recordings where available.

_~1430~
_
Guillaume DUFAY: _Ecclesiae militantis_
:: Orlando Consort [Metronome]





John DUNSTAPLE: _Veni sancte spiritus_
:: Hilliard Ensemble [EMI]





Heinrich ISAAC: _Tota pulchra es_
:: Hilliard Ensemble [Hyperion]

_~1500~_

Jean MOUTON: _Nesciens mater_
:: Phillips/Tallis Scholars [Gimell]

Jacobus CLEMENS non Papa: _Ego flos campi_
:: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Archiv]





Rodrigo de CEBALLOS: _Hortus conclusus_
:: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Teldec]





Francisco GUERRERO: _Ave virgo sanctissima_
:: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Teldec]





Thomas TALLIS: _Spem in alium_
:: Phillips/Tallis Scholars [Gimell]





Thomas TALLIS: _Miserere nostri_
:: Skinner/Alamire [Obsidian]





Tomás Luis de VICTORIA: _O vos omnes_
:: Malcolm/Westminster Cathedral Choir [Argo]





_~1600~_

Dufay's _Ecclesiae militantis_ and Dunstaple's _Veni sancte spiritus_ are isorhythmic motets that might be considered late Mediæval or early Renaissance, but the other listed motets are firmly of the Renaissance.


----------



## duoseraphim (Apr 18, 2016)

1. Without a doubt, Spem in Alium - Tallis
2. G. Gabrieli - Regina Cœli à 12
3. Taverner - Dum Transisset Sabbattum à 5
4. G. Gabrieli - Jubilate Deo à 8
5. Byrd - Sing Joyfully 
6. Guerrero - Duo Seraphim à 12
7. Byrd - Haec Dies
8. Palestrina - O Magnum Mysterium
9. Byrd - Quomodo Cantabimus
10. De Monte - Super Flumina Babylonis


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't have time for a top 10 but this is my absolute favorite. This had to be the major influence on Howard Shore's LOTR soundtracks:

1. Anton Bruckner - Ecce sacerdos


----------

